# Gold



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

New gold bracelet for the Poljot President arrived today:





































Cheers


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Dapper ,im confused







,i kinda like that but dont think i should


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

thorpey69 said:


> Dapper ,im confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't think why - it's shiny, gold, Russian and has Roman numerals - what more could anyone want?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's also got a nice clear display back







unlike my Strela


----------

